# Sick gost shrimp?beginner question



## Roseypeach (Nov 11, 2015)

I just noticed this and I don't think it was there was got them but my gost shrimp have a white thing behind their eyes? Its not just after they eat so I don't It's that


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I think that might be their brain. I'm not too sure though.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe that is the stomach.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I think it would be better if you could get a bit closer to the shrimp. Maybe take him out and put him into a clear drinking glass?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QmYPXL4w58


............


----------



## Roseypeach (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks WildForFish! that's totally what it is I was just worried because I hadnt noticed it before  I guess good lighting really makes that much of a difference


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Your are very welcome,


----------

